# , . 64

## konstantinvoskr

,        Skype/mailRu .
   3G- (   ,   ,  , )
           300 (           - ).
    -    (        )       (        WiFi,      Lan ,   ).
 -   3000-3500  ( ,       ), ,    VDSL... 
       (  0,5-1   ).

----------


## Enter

> -   3000-3500

          ?

----------


## 23q

*konstantinvoskr*,  ? :   150   ,  ,  -30,  30 .    - 30      .

----------


## konstantinvoskr

> ?

   ,    3com     ,       ,    .
   ,        -206,     2000   Dial-up    (        2001        -).
      ,      (  ).
+   .   adsl-     35  (        ),       3500 .  

> *konstantinvoskr*,  ? :   150   ,  ,  -30,  30 .    - 30      .

   ,HW-,   - (      ,   ,  ,          ,          -  ,      +    ....(   2   ,    ),       28 -       .
      ,     (  150           Nix-),  ...

----------


## konstantinvoskr

,        WiFi,           ,    ( . .    300 ),   ...

----------


## Dima0011

> ,        WiFi,           ,    ( . .    300 ),   ...

   64      (     350       8). 
      Wi-Fi  preWiMax

----------


## konstantinvoskr

> 64      (     350       8). 
>       Wi-Fi  preWiMax

           ,     .
      -  ,        .
  2  (      8,    -  ,  ,   .)
       ,          ,      2 ,         (      ).
        ,        .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,     .
>       -  ,        .

      ?  

> 2  (      8,    -  ,  ,   .)

     17    ( 200 )  

> ,        .

    ?

----------


## konstantinvoskr

*Dima0011*,  / - ,       ?

----------


## Dima0011

> *Dima0011*,  / - ,       ?

----------


## konstantinvoskr

> 

   , . 
     "",       -     .
  ,   5      ,        .    ""  ,  -    -  .  ,           (    4      ,       3  ,     ),    ,  . 
       .

----------


## 23q

*konstantinvoskr*,       .       .   ,         ,    .

----------


## konstantinvoskr

> *konstantinvoskr*,       .       .   ,         ,    .

   ,              ? (      12        ...)

----------


## Dima0011

> ,              ? (      12        ...)

        .
   ,      . 
      .,       ,          .
      .      .       ,    ,    ,     . 
  14  . .             ( http://poltava.volia.com/internet/price_business ),       (      ),   . 
  ,   ,        ,

----------


## erazer

> 

      ?

----------


## konstantinvoskr

*Dima0011*,       ,   -  ,    ...

----------


## untc_pl

*konstantinvoskr*, 
     ,     ...
    ? 
  ,     :)

----------


## Dima0011

> *Dima0011*,       ,   -  ,    ...

          ?
      ?

----------


## 23q

*konstantinvoskr*, ! *Dima0011*  .   14    . .    ,   .  ,     . 
 +    200 ,       -  ,   10  100 .

----------


## konstantinvoskr

*untc_pl*,       (       2697   +     = 560$),    ,       12  .
             .  *Dima0011*, ,   ,       ,    ...   *23q*,B tnx:)  *23q*,       -   ,   -  .  ,      .                    (     ).     (     300$)-      .
          ,       - -    (    HD          ) 
PS:  -         ,    (   - 28     ).

----------


## konstantinvoskr

...

----------


## Daniel

*konstantinvoskr*,     ?

----------


## dp2000

,      ,    -    pre-WiMAX
   ,   .
    .
2 / - 150 
3 / - 200 
4 / - 250 
5 / - 300

----------

